# Sgt. Matthew Deyoung, 2nd Recon BN



## AWP (Feb 19, 2011)

Blue Skies, Marine.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=14281



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Sgt. Matthew J. Deyoung, 26, of Talent, Ore., died Feb. 18 while supporting combat operations in Helmand province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to the 2nd Reconnaissance Battalion, 2nd Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force, Camp Lejeune, N.C.
> For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the 2nd Marine Division public affairs office at 910-378-6193 or http://www.marines.mil/unit/2ndmardiv/Pages/Media/default.aspx .


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP Marine.  Condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP.  You earned it.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP My Brother.

Semper Fi.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 19, 2011)

Rest In Peace, Condolences to family and friends


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Marine. Sincere condolences to wife, child, family and friends.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 19, 2011)

Rest in Peace, SGT Deyoung.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.


----------



## tova (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 20, 2011)

Marine never die... rest in peace warrior... "...merito il cielo perchè vengo dall'inferno..."


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2011)

R.I.P. Marine.

F.M.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 20, 2011)

Semper Fidelis Marine.  Rest easy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2011)

R.I.P. Marine.


----------



## scrapdog (Feb 23, 2011)

R.I.P. and Semper Fidelis Marine


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 2, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas, Marine.


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP Brother.


----------



## JBS (Mar 11, 2011)

Rest in peace, Marine. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 11, 2011)

R.I.P Marine


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 24, 2011)

Rest easy Marine.


----------

